# SimCity 2000 Installation Stalled



## bigchill006 (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, I found SimCity 2000 the other day. Haven't played it in a while. I was going to install it on my laptop. However, when I put the CD in, it tells me that "setup.exe" is missing. I have Windows 7 home edition. I was wandering if this is a simple fix or if I can even run the program.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Go to "My Computer", right click on the disk for the game and choose "Explore".

It should come up with the files on the disk, find the "setup.exe" or whatever manually and then run that exe.

However, I would guess at compatability maybe causing a problem.

If that happens, let's us know as I have an idea of a fix.

Cheers,
-Redeye


----------



## bigchill006 (Sep 28, 2011)

I guess compatibility is an issue. When I open the disk files "setup.exe" is nowhere to be found


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Try looking through the folders as well as the disk for a file called "simcity_install.exe", "setup.exe", "install.exe" etc etc


----------

